# ROTM Contest: Sept. Winner!



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Instg8ter!!!!! 1966 Tempest. Congrats!!! Your ride is featured on the homepage and will be entered in the Quaker State Autoguide.com free oil change drawing.

October's contest is ready for submissions.....
http://www.gtoforum.com/f85/rotm-contest-october-2011-a-34874/#post288164


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Brian!!!
Well deserved :cheers

Bear


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

One step closer to us tempest/lemans guy's taking over. WooHoo!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Way to go G8ter!! The Tempest takes the prize on the GTO forum, WOO HOO!! But you deserve it, hell of a build and congrats! This is better than a trophy at a car show, this is from your peers!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree Jet....thanks to all that voted really means a lot to me.I was glad to share the build on here since it was the first time i have wrenched on a car in 20 years and no way i could have done it without all the help from the devoted Pontiac preservationists on here. Hope to see more entries and votes in the coming months as we all love the pics of others builds. I am glad i got her in before Bear and Erics cars are done...

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

I voted for myself, lol. Probly the only vote I got, haha.

Grats dude, your car is definatly more superior.


----------

